# Ankona Cayenne livewell install?



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Hey THX1138 I’m looking into buying a cayenne looking at the tournament addition how do you like yours??


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Love. It!

Mine is the Tournament edition as well. I really have no complaints about the boat. She runs true, drafts 6” all day long and eats chip pretty good. The hull is stupid quiet, Like super sneaky quiet. Get the trim tabs...

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Love. It!
> 
> Mine is the Tournament edition as well. I really have no complaints about the boat. She runs true, drafts 6” all day long and eats chip pretty good. The hull is stupid quiet, Like super sneaky quiet. Get the trim tabs...
> 
> Lou


Thank you for the information, compared to other technical skiffs the ankona price is unbeatable I was worried about the quality of everything. But I am having a hard time finding bad reviews


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Have no fear. The first time I visited the shop, I was very direct with Erin and asked her what the deal was with pricing. She gave me an honest, no bull shit answer. Go to the shop, see for your self. Listen to Erin, she knows her product. Ankona is fully on top of their game. 

Lou


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

THX1138 said:


> Have no fear. The first time I visited the shop, I was very direct with Erin and asked her what the deal was with pricing. She gave me an honest, no bull shit answer. Go to the shop, see for your self. Listen to Erin, she knows her product. Ankona is fully on top of their game.
> 
> Lou


Okay cool did you got with the E-tec


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Yup, E-Tec 60. Absolutely love it. 

Lou


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I am also figuring out how to plumb my live well on my Cayenne. I have crawled beneath, over, and looked at every nook I could find and there isn’t a pickup installed. Found the discharge pipe and scupper for the livewell plumbing but I’ve got to install one soon for an upcoming trip. I emailed Ankona so hopefully they can advise a preferred location for the pickup.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

LOVE my new Cayenne.
Factory installed live well plumbing.
Looks simple.


----------



## Marker10 (Oct 29, 2017)

I just finished installing my own. I'm not a professional, but can do a fair fit and finish job.

The shopping list included:
Rule 403C 800 GPH live well pump ($62.00)
TH Marine EZ Pump, white or black ($11.99)
TH Marine stand pipe ($31.00)
TH Marine Aerator Spray head AHV1DP with shut off valve ($11.99)
3' of reinforced 3/4" bilge tubing ($1.99/foot)
2 3/4" stainless clamps ($2.00/clamp)
8' 16 gauge wire ($4.00)
2 heat shrink butt connectors ($2.00)
1 heat shrink 1/4" ring terminal ($1.00)
Heat shrink, Marine silicone

I measured 2.5" to the right of the through hole for the plug so the pump will fit within the recessed well. Use the square washer (black locking washer) included in the TH Marine EZ pump as a template and using a pencil mark the circumference of the hole. Find the center and tape it off. Use progressively larger bits up to 1/4" and drill through the transom. Once you've achieved a 1/4" center hole, use a 1" hole saw (Milwaukee Hole Dozer) and run it in reverse to set the teeth into the gelcoat. Once you have a groove, sink the hole saw all the way through. I taped the inside and outside of the transom to prevent any finish chips. With the hole drilled, install the live well pump per the instructions. Use marine silicone as needed on the interior of the through hole and seat the pump from the inside.

I then used a 1 1/8" hole saw to drill for the aerator spray head from the inside of the live well 2" from the upper edge. Once you have pushed through the livewell and liner, align your pump as needed, and cut approximately 8" of tubing from the entire length. Line all of the holes with marine silicone and install. I initially purchased the 90 degree angled aerator head, and learned it did not have enough offset from the flange to accommodate the thickness of the liner and outer wall, so you will need to use the AHV1DP straight aerator spray head. Once satisfied with the fit and finish of the spray head, I cut my stand pipe down quite a bit and pressed it into place.

To wire the Rule 403C, use the provided ground wire (black) and install a 1/4" ring terminal which is attached directly to the terminal block. The brown wire is your positive lead, so connect it to the longer length of 16 gauge wire and run it to the console. I installed two messenger lines in my hull from when installing my transducer, so I pulled the 8' of 16 gauge wire to the console and installed it with a heat shrink butt connector to Accessory switch 2. I installed additional heat shrink over the connectors to ensure it will remain dry and then installed a 5 amp fuse into my Accessory 2 slot on my fuse panel. 

Power up the boat, and listen for the whine. Pictures can say a lot more than words, but PM me if you need any more assistance. CaptDanS and Erin at Ankona made this an easier task than anticipated, but you will need a beer or two and a day to muster the courage to sink a 1" hole through the transom.


----------



## CaptDanS (Oct 26, 2017)

Looks great , good job.


----------

